# Java Chat Tutorials



## Capfly (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mich, da ich neu bin, ersteinmal vorstellen.
Ich programmiere schon ziemlich lange und schreibe html, php, mysql und etwas Javascript ^.^
Mein momentanes Schaffen: Katahlan - Das Browsergame - Version 1.0

Ich habe schon oft gesehen, dass ein Chat mit Java programmiert wird und denke mir, das muss ich auch mal versuchen 
Also: Ich suche nun schon seit vorgestern nach einem guten, deutschsprachigen Java Chat Tutorial, das mir zeigen kann, wie ich mit Eclipse einen eigenen Chat erstellen kann.
Der Chat soll möglichst mit php verbindbar sein, da ich in einem php-string den Benutzernamen eingeloggter User habe.

Jetzt frage ich euch, ob ihr ein paar gute Tutorials habt, welche ich in Google zwei Tage lang nicht finden konnte.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MfG
~Capfly


----------



## The_S (17. Feb 2010)

Aus den FAQ ein Java-Chat: http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html
Aus einem anderen Forum PHP-Java Kommunikation: 

```
Wie man aus Java mit einem PHP-Script kommuniziert - Developer's Guide[/url]
```


----------

